# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  MXKEY / MXBOX (STANDALONE Nokia and BlackBarry Box) - Massive Update

## mohamed73

*MXKEY and MXBOX 
WORLD SOCIAL NETWORKING BE A PART OF IT* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *PUBLIC DISCUSSION THREAD FOR THIS MASSIVE UPDATE*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *v3.5 revision 1.1, Public-Release*  *What is new:*  *MAIN* *
Introduced HTI Firmware version 00.17 
- After update, Device PID will be changed. 
- required new driver (\data\drivers\hti\HTIWINUSB.inf) 
- Reworked communications library for all supported interface.      NK(Nokia Service Tool) 
- Added, STANDALONE DCT4PLUS RSA unlock for HTI (*) (*) required HTI firmware version 00.17 
- Added, STANDALONE DCT4/DCT4PLUS IMEI RPL calc for HTI (*) (*) required HTI firmware version 00.17 
- Added, RPL backup/restore for RAPIDO phones using USB.  
(Fixed, DCT4 UEM imei read on HTI) 
- SX4AUTH is now automatically performed after "Repair SD". 
- Fixed, RPL restore on BB5 Dual Asic phones. 
- Improved, SL3 SIMLOCK RPL restore (If SIMLOCK restore fail, DATA will be written as PM)       BB (BlackBerry Tool) 
- Improved Device scan 
- Added, STANDALONE MEP Code calc(*) - Total 236 MEPS supported (*) required HTI firmware version 00.17 
- Added New MEP list to MEP definition file(mep.dat)   
- Updated "supported_mep.txt"      Added HTIUpdate tool in case BLADE server is problem.
HTI now initialized as additional security device when working with USB connection, 
this will allow to use STANDALONE features using USB connection.        *  *84 Links to download MxBox/MxKey v3.5 rev1.1 for FREE*  
1. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
2. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
3. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
4. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
5. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
6. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]           *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!
17 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 44 phones supported* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *!!! MXKEY CABLES - LED SERIES !!!
11 pcs SL3 cables in 1 SET, 15 phones supported* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       
BR,
Manole

----------


## narosse27

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------

